# What would you do?



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Lets just say there is a gold mine of a property up for sale, but it is not advertised its for sale.

2 of your friends/clients are both _VERY _intrested in it. Both have asked you to walk the property with them and give them general costs of the rehab of the place. If either one buys it you are going to do the rehab work. Both drive by the property on the way to work so they will see you working on it. Both are equal in friendship and quainty of work they have given you over the years ( right at about 100k each) They have also both given you a $ figure on what they are intrested in paying for the property+ repairs, which is with in 20k of each other.

Anyways my question is this, do you give them the heads up that some one else is intrested in it, or do you say nothing?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you remain silent, and one friend buys the property while the other is still interested, it is likely the second friend will learn of your involvement and may resent you for it.

If you tell both the truth at the same time, and give both the same advice and price, then you are blameless. They both may think more highly of you for your honesty.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You give full disclosure, then no one can question you.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I would tell each of them about the other as well. It's their problem and you shouldn't remain silent and put yourself in the middle of it. They certainly have to know that other people have eyes too.


----------

